# Greece - Saronic Gulf or Northern & Middle Cyclades



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

My wife and I are considering chartering in March in Greece.

only have 7 days or so...

any recommendations ? Saronic Gulf or the Northern & Middle Cyclades

we do like to go out at night so ports with nightlifes are preferential and some sightseeing would be nice too.

How are the temps in March?

thanks in advance.

Jeff J


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

Jeff, 
March might be cold (fifties F). 
If you can delay it to April (sixties F) or May (seventies F) would be more pleasant. In May you might even swim in the sea.
I am not sure if there is much nightlife in March in the Cyclades, I know that May is already very lively.
God about winter sailing in Greece is that there is no meltemi (strong summer wind), but you may get other strong winds or bad weather. 
P.S. If you need a 43 feet boat P.M. me - we might get something.


----------



## FormerAdministrator (Jan 10, 2000)

Thanks for the reply. I did do some checking on the temps and it would appear that March is not a good time to go although the charter companies start offering boats after Feb - yes - the temps are too cold.

My wife and I still have a chance to get away in March so we may just do a car sightseeing tour of Northern California and save the Greece charter for the summer when it's much warmer.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

administrator said:


> ....My wife and I still have a chance to get away in March so we may just do a car sightseeing tour of Northern California and save the Greece charter for the summer when it's much warmer.


That would be a better time for the trip, but as Tomaz mentioned the Meltemi will be a factor. It can make for boisterous sailing.

We discussed Greece as a charter destination in a recent thread:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/destinations/49394-italy-greece.html


----------

